# Settings



## mackave313 (May 16, 2009)

I have a chrysler 300, in the trunk is a Audiobahn 1500 mono amp, 5 farad Cap, 2 kenwood excelon 12" amps, and my head unit is a kenwood ddx-6019. the install wasn't a problem. I actually want to hear my highs also. lol i just want to know how and what to change my settings to so i don't get just bass and try to even out the bang so much, until i put in another amp for my interior speakers.


----------

